# sweetheart, honey etc



## showmustgoon

i just wonna know how can refer to a girl (just a friend) using these type of words, because i cant use her name all the time, sometimes i need to use endearing words. And is it OK to use this type of lexicon to a girl who is your friend?

thanks, tough case i agree


----------



## Hello_Goodbye974

You mean if we can say this in French, don't you ? 
Are you a girl or a boy ?


----------



## showmustgoon

no in Romanian, i am a boy.


----------



## Trisia

showmustgoon said:


> I just wonna want to know how I could refer to a girl (just a friend) using this type of words, because I can't use her name all the time; sometimes I need to use endearing words. And is it OK to use this type of lexicon with a girl who is your friend?
> 
> Thanks, tough case, I agree.



Hi (and welcome)

Please pay more attention to your spelling and punctuation. Thank you.


I'm sorry, but actual lists aren't really allowed here, because they don't help much and we like to keep things focused. 

I'd say that the general rule is that you can use words that you'd be comfortable using in your own language, and that you can see she's comfortable with. I don't know about other Romanian girls, but I know I felt weird when a boy a little older than I was addressed me as sweetie or sweetheart, even if I knew he meant to be friendly. Of course, if your real reason is to try and see what happens, go ahead. Otherwise, I think the advice here is just right: click (posts #8 and 9).

If you have a specific word that you're not sure how to use then please do start a new thread with context and the complete sentence plus background. We'll be happy to assist.


----------

